# AOL Users Solution



## pedro47 (Sep 27, 2006)

I am a AOL user.  Over the past few months I have experience many problems opening new threads, posting on threads, deleting, etc.

Over the past few weeks  I have come up with a solution to these problems:
You will need to sign off from AOL and then resign on.  Now you should  be able to open the new threads, posts, delete, etc.

I hope this work for you.


----------

